# Numb hand



## sco22y (17 May 2020)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. Great forum! I have been cycling, on and off, all my life but that was mainly fun mountain bike experiences around the local woodland and parks that didn't last that long. More recently, I have taken up road cycling and bought myself a second hand Giant Defy and go out 3-4 times a week. On average, I travel around 25kms but as I'm getting used to to it, I have upped the distance to around 35kms. I find when riding that my left hand often goes numb, usually after about 5kms. My right isn't affected as much so I'm thinking my fitbit (which I wear as loose as possible) and wedding ring is prohibiting my blood flow. Does anyone else have this issue and perhaps have a good solution. I find myself constantly shaking my left arm to get the blood pumping back in and after a while gets frustrating. I suppose I could take my wedding ring off each time but I'm more likely to lose doing this. And I enjoy analysing my heart rate etc. from my fitbit after a cycle so I would be reluctant to discard this too. Other than that, I sure love this new found interest.


----------



## Willd (8 Jun 2020)

I had exactly the same issue, completely solved by not wearing a watch, good excuse to get that bit of my arm tanned too😎


----------



## Slick (8 Jun 2020)

Obviously I could be wrong but I reckon it will be highly unlikely that a watch will do that to you, so if you find it still bothers you once you take your watch off, try altering the position of your hands on the bars. You could even try and replicate your hand position to match your mountain bike or turning your hands in to face one another is apparently the easiest way to take the strain off your wrists. You could also check your saddle height as it could maybe be lowered slightly to again take the pressure off your hands. There are other things to check but that seems to be the most common for me anyway.


----------



## Drago (9 Jun 2020)

Which part of your hand gets numb?


----------



## Phaeton (9 Jun 2020)

Swap the fitbit to the other wrist for a couple of rides & see if that resolves it


----------

